# BCRC spring reptile show 2014



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone go this weekend? Pick anything up?! Share your stories. There were definitely some cool reptiles there. The leachie was one of my favs as well as all the beautiful ball pythons and pregnant tarantulas haha. Milk frogs were also really cool to see for the first time, as well as dart frogs.

I grabbed a het sunglow het leopard boa male from T&A Reptiles (nice people!). He's a 2013 and super cute. Named him Benvolio, to go along with my tegu named Tybalt. Ohhh Shakespeare and your sweet names 

Here's a pic of Benvolio that the breeders had on their site, I'm letting him acclimate to his new home so no photos by me yet....


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

He's beautiful, congrats!

I didn't make it out to the show this time round but I heard it was a good one


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I went Saturday morning.
Got some feeder insects for my dart frogs and some leaf litter for my vivariums.
The leachie was my favorite too.
I heard the owner tell some one that he was young and only about half grown.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was really tempted to get some milk or dart frogs, but it didn't happen this time lol. The leaf litter was cool, I never see it anywhere. 

Yeah the owner said the leachie had a lot of growing to do. So cool to hold, wish he had babies left on Sunday! 

My snake today has decided it's terrified and when I went to add aspen to it's tank it hissed and struck at me and the aspen bag until I poked him with his hide haha and then he calmed down enough to hold. Crazy how loud a baby snake can hiss!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife would kill me if I brought home a snake. She had me get rid of my harmless Snowflake Moray Eel because it looked like a snake. Must have a snake-phobia I guess. 

Would love to get a tortoise some time but no room and no time for more pets.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My wife would kill me if I brought home a snake. She had me get rid of my harmless Snowflake Moray Eel because it looked like a snake. Must have a snake-phobia I guess.
> 
> Would love to get a tortoise some time but no room and no time for more pets.


Oh c'mon Anthony, I could hook you up!


----------

